# Need some help with ID, Black or not??



## ngweiser (Dec 23, 2004)

Hy guys, I posted these pictures in the other topics, but i thought maybe I can get a better response in here. I have these two fish seperated, I plan on selling one and growing the other, which fish do u think is worth it? And what kind of fish are they????


----------



## Rocco (Dec 18, 2004)

looks like a rhombeus except maybe all the orange on the gills and fins


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

The first fish appears to be S.Rhombeus and the second S. Irritan


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

the second fish is definitely an irritan. I would guess that the first is a rhombeus. I love my irritan, but i doubt yours has a whole lot of growing left to do, since they only grow to 6".


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The angles are bad in the first photos. Last photos Not S. irritans (note the tail band, S. irritans does not have that.) My opinion S. compressus (note bars and spots, and snout turned slightly upwards, compressed body.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

hastatus said:


> The angles are bad in the first photos. Last photos Not S. irritans (note the tail band, S. irritans does not have that.) My opinion S. compressus (note bars and spots, and snout turned slightly upwards, compressed body.
> [snapback]857080[/snapback]​


My first thought was S. Compresses, but I didn't see any bars or noticed the tail, but upon further view, I do notice a couple of bars.

it was late and I had too much to drink














Good eye frank


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The fish is going through its changes, so you really have to focus on the body spots more than just the coloration which is variable with these Serrasalmus species. Also head shape and body come into play though the angle is still a bit off.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

hastatus said:


> The angles are bad in the first photos. Last photos Not S. irritans (note the tail band, S. irritans does not have that.) My opinion S. compressus (note bars and spots, and snout turned slightly upwards, compressed body.
> [snapback]857080[/snapback]​










thats what i get for just glancing at the pic.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Yeah last picture looks alot like a compressus. Definately not an Irritan.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> mori0174 Posted Yesterday, 11:28 PM
> QUOTE(hastatus @ Jan 22 2005, 12:21 PM)
> The angles are bad in the first photos. Last photos Not S. irritans (note the tail band, S. irritans does not have that.) My opinion S. compressus (note bars and spots, and snout turned slightly upwards, compressed body.
> 
> *thats what i get for just glancing at the pic. *


Don't feel like the Lone Ranger. I've done that on rare occasions.


----------

